# Cad\cam cnc



## مراعي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود الاستفسار عن اخر الابحاث في مجال cad\cam cnc أو من لديه أفكار لرسالة بحث دكتوراة عن cad\cam cnc


ولكم خالص الشكر​*


----------



## majestic1 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*على قدر معرفتي المتواضعة جدا جدا .. إن من أحدث الأشياء هو ما يسمى بـ
STEP Technology

و ده كتاب بيتكلم عنها في التصميم و الصناعة عموما و بيتعرض لموضوع السي إن سي طبعا
* Advanced Design and Manufacturing Based on STEP (Springer Series in Advanced Manufacturing) 
*by:* Xun Xu, Andrew Y.C. Nee 
en | Springer 






رابط صفحة التحميل
http://ifile.it/qirv025/1848827385.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/289873929/1848827385.rar

و الكتاب ده جديد .. إصدار السنة دي 2009




و ده كتاب تانى بيتكلم عن السي إن سي و آخر فصل فيه بيتكلم عن STEP-NC
*
برضه من سبرنجر

لكن إصدار السنة الماضية 2008
* Theory and Design of CNC Systems (Springer Series in Advanced Manufacturing) 
*by:* Suk-Hwan Suh, Seong-Kyoon Kang, Dae-Hyuk Chung, Ian Stroud 
en 





رابط صفحة التحميل
http://ifile.it/04v29ca/theory.and.design.of.cnc.systems.rar
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3edda5/n/1848003358_rar

و الكتاب ده بالنسبة لى لا غنى عنه فى فهم نظرية و تصميم انظمة التحكم الرقمي بالحاسب
لأن فيه تفاصيل كتيرة قيمة جدا جدا جدا


لكن الكتاب الاول يعتبر أكبر حاجة شفتها فى موضوع STEP


وفقك الله و أعلى شأنك و نفع بك أمة الإسلام و جعلنا و إياك من المخلصين ... اللهم آمين​


----------



## osame (18 أكتوبر 2009)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## aelgohary (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## AHMAD ABU-YAHYA (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*اريد جامعه عربيه تدرس ال cnc*

السلام عليكم 
اذا سمحتو أنا طالب ثانويه عامه الفرع الصناعي وحاب بعد ما أنهي أدرس ألت محوسبهcnc
وين في جامعه عربيه تدرس هذا التخصص 
أرجوكم افيدوني
وشكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (6 نوفمبر 2009)

لا يوجد على حد علمي تخصص cnc في الجامعات
ولكن يوجد تخصص هندسة الإنتاج وتخصص هندسة الميكاترونكس وهما أقرب فرعين لل cnc 
الإنتاج من ناحية إستعمال الماكينة وتخطيط العمليات عليها
والميكاترونكس من ناحية الأنظمة الداخلية في الماكينة
وكلا التخصصان ينتميان للهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## مراعي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

majestic1 قال:


> *على قدر معرفتي المتواضعة جدا جدا .. إن من أحدث الأشياء هو ما يسمى بـ
> step technology
> 
> و ده كتاب بيتكلم عنها في التصميم و الصناعة عموما و بيتعرض لموضوع السي إن سي طبعا
> ...



بارك الله فيك .... فعلاً موضوع ممتاز ووجدت هناك رسائل دكتوراة حديثة تتكلم عنه​


----------



## ELGAMAL (27 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## مندوب (2 فبراير 2010)

cad: التصميم بالواسطة الحاسب

cam: التصنيع بوالسطة الحاسب

صعب انك تلقى رسالة دكتوارة تكلم عن الموضوعين بوقت واحد


----------



## zamalkawi (2 فبراير 2010)

أختلف معك أخ مندوب


----------



## العمواسي07 (20 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## GHEATHH (19 أبريل 2010)

*الكامات*

لو سمحتم اريد كتاب يشرح عن انواع الكامات وتصميمها


----------



## ايهاب توربو (29 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اني مبرمج اريد ان اعمل على ماكنة cnc اريد معرفة طريقة البرمجة لها وعرف CAD/CAM ماهي وهل هوة AUTOCAD ام غير شي 
وماهو CAM وماهو NC ارجوا الرد


----------

